# Speeflo 5500 cylinder



## One Love Paint (Apr 26, 2011)

My cylinder needs replaced it had some of the chrome inside flake off. The problem is they cost $200. No way am I paying 200 for a little piece of metal. What's it cost to make a couple bucks. Any ideas anybody have a used one.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

One Love Paint said:


> My cylinder needs replaced it had some of the chrome inside flake off. The problem is they cost $200. No way am I paying 200 for a little piece of metal. What's it cost to make a couple bucks. Any ideas anybody have a used one.


Dude, quit crying about it and get it! if you pump with a damaged sleeves, it just blows your packings @ 70 bucks a pack. You could also damage your rod @ 200 bucks. If you just let it sit, your not making money with it. 200 bucks is not worth the damage or lose of work!


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

One Love Paint said:


> My cylinder needs replaced it had some of the chrome inside flake off. The problem is they cost $200. No way am I paying 200 for a little piece of metal. What's it cost to make a couple bucks. Any ideas anybody have a used one.


$200 for a 5500 cylinder is a great price since the Speeflo list price is $393. I suspect at that price it is not a Speeflo cylinder. Make sure that if it is an aftermarket part that it is a Bedford product - which are made in the USA. Aftermarket repair parts offered by companies other than Bedford are made in China and just do not hold up, and you will waste your money.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Or you can get a Graco.....I've never seen a speedflo being used, just for sale on craigslist

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We only use SpeeFlo's. They are great machines. A $400 part that you only have to replace once in a blue moon is nothing. Get it fixed.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

premierpainter said:


> We only use SpeeFlo's. They are great machines. A $400 part that you only have to replace once in a blue moon is nothing. Get it fixed.


As an ex-Graco engineer, I have to tell you that Speeflo designs have always been held in high regard. They are built like tanks, and just keep going.


----------



## One Love Paint (Apr 26, 2011)

Not the answer I was hoping for but thanks guys.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

One Love Paint said:


> Not the answer I was hoping for but thanks guys.


What were you hoping for some one to give you one? $200 isn't a lot to spend on repairs if the machine will run for along time after. That is money well spent.


----------



## One Love Paint (Apr 26, 2011)

Good advice I'll make sure it's a quality manufacturers. Yes I was hoping someone would give me one and come put it together for me or at least pay for it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I have purchase over $200 in tips in the last four months.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I got a Speedflo 5500 and I will NOT give you my cylinder, just my $.02. 

All advise IMO has been spot-on. Pony up the $200. You can make it back in a few hrs.




Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------

